# That escalated quickly



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139018


Purchase info?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 139018


I'll bite.....  What happens?


----------



## This_person




----------



## stgislander

This_person said:


> View attachment 139211


Here's to hoping she doesn't procreate.


----------



## This_person




----------



## NextJen

This_person said:


> View attachment 139217


Nice 'hearing' aid.


----------



## Yooper

This_person said:


> View attachment 139217





NextJen said:


> Nice 'hearing' aid.


Hearing aid or not; what's up with the power cord? C'mon, get with the USB-charged, battery-operated wave!

In any event, she's givin' out Good Vibrations! (oh, wrong thread.)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello

NextJen said:


> Nice 'hearing' aid.


White noise for tinnitus suffers.


----------



## This_person

Maybe de-escalated is better for this one:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

_(As always, apologies if previously posted here on the forum.)_

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## ginwoman

This_person said:


> View attachment 138791


My sister better not go to this pizza place then. She is so slow when it comes to ordering. She was at McDonalds drive thru for so long one time that when she finally decided what she wanted for breakfast the breakfast menu was no longer available because it was lunch time.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 140120
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Was this previously posted? Sorry, in advance, if so.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> Was this previously posted? Sorry, in advance, if so.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Don't remember seeing it here.  BUT...  I used to wear a red shirt to Lowes.  Got mistaken for an employee more than a few times.


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 140168
> 
> 
> Was this previously posted? Sorry, in advance, if so.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



That's a better outcome than any crewman on Star Trek ever had!


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> View attachment 140939


Harsh af


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## stgislander

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 141030


This could also go in the coffee thread.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

_(Perhaps of interest...? The little sign in the lower left says "New Year's Sale.")_

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## ginwoman

NextJen said:


> Nice 'hearing' aid.


Her ear looks possibly infected


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 141622


I thought it would be funny to get one of those hitch receiver covers that was a Claymore (inert, of course). Was floored to find out while ball sacks are just fine hanging off one's automobile hitch these fake Claymores are illegal in MD.

What a state, this People's Republic!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> I thought it would be funny to get one of those hitch receiver covers that was a Claymore (inert, of course). Was floored to find out while ball sacks are just fine hanging off one's automobile hitch these fake Claymores are illegal in MD.
> 
> What a state, this People's Republic!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


 

Such a shame too… I would imagine it would be very discouraging to tailgating!


----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> View attachment 141079
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Need a version for the shitter.


----------



## Yooper

Monello said:


> Need a version for the shitter.


Teenage crush or target? I ask as I've heard both being offered up as reasons....  

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Y’all are funny.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Monello

Yooper said:


> Teenage crush or target? I ask as I've heard both being offered up as reasons....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


For target practice.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:








--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## RareBreed

Yooper said:


> And one more:
> 
> View attachment 141778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I've seen two houses already with lights and decorations up.


----------



## Monello

RareBreed said:


> I've seen two houses already with lights and decorations up.


They never took them down from last Christmas.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 141973


When I was a wee lad (an Army lieutenant decades ago; almost Star Wars ages ago) my troopers were able to "smuggle in" an unprofessional acronym (along the lines of FUBAR, but the actual one shall go unsaid) into the camo scheme of one of our M577s. Was really, really well-done; a work of art actually. Knew I was gonna get in trouble with the Squadron CO/XO, but I didn't have the heart to tell my soldiers to repaint the vehicle. So we left it. Lasted only a little more than a day because "everyone" was laughing about it and - of course - the XO got wind about it. Of course, all hell broke loose and I absorbed the brunt of it. Was worth it, though.

Good times. Good times. Even built a 1:35 scale model of an M577 and incorporated the incident/acronym into the model's paint scheme!

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## limblips

Was in an H-46 squadron as MMCO.  Det came back from Desert Storm with a life size pin up girl painted on the tail pylon ala WW-II.  Tastefully done and very nice artwork except for the skimpy one piece bathing suit.  She was named Bombs Away Baby to focus on the many bombs they had vertrepped  during their time.  As they taxied in to the waiting families and assembled wing reps including the Commodore the skipper caught me and explained that by morning the artwork would be removed.  This was during the height of the Tailhook fiasco.  Corrosion crew worked late that night.


----------



## Yooper

Saw this at AoS:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Caption ideas?






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> Caption ideas?
> 
> View attachment 142022
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


May the sauce be with you.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> Caption ideas?
> 
> View attachment 142022
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I dont' have a caption but I want one!


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 142045
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


B24?


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> I dont' have a caption but I want one!


I'm more Star Trek.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> I'm more Star Trek.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RareBreed

RareBreed said:


> I've seen two houses already with lights and decorations up.


Now three!!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

RareBreed said:


> Now three!!


Flat Iron Farm has started putting up lights and decor.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Instead of hidden under the pillow, the ice pick is retractable.


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Instead of hidden under the pillow, the ice pick is retractable.


You’ve obviously got some experience......


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 142500
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Along the same lines, what idiot decided on the word 'lisp' for someone with a lithsp.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Many of us rejoiced.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

The one (above) was for Thanksgiving. Here's one for Christmas:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> --- End of line (MCP)




Needs Reese's Pieces Added for True Chaos


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143038


True.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> View attachment 143059
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Osama says thank you, Obama, for dumping me at sea.  People don’t get it, or they do it on porpoise.


----------



## This_person




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 143059
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all! Yes, even you.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143355


As she replies in a plastic coat.


----------



## gemma_rae

Merlin99 said:


> As she replies in a plastic coat.


*And vut do not you unterstanz about do as I zay, not az I dooz?*


----------



## Kyle




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143542


Why is there an AR duct taped to your wall?

It's not an AR, it's art and protected under the 1st.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143671


Wonder what the women's door looks like.


----------



## limblips

Tech said:


> Wonder what the women's door looks like.


Probably a card slot?


----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 143916


Appears someone passed trig.


----------



## This_person




----------



## This_person




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## itsbob

Yooper said:


> When I was a wee lad (an Army lieutenant decades ago; almost Star Wars ages ago) my troopers were able to "smuggle in" an unprofessional acronym (along the lines of FUBAR, but the actual one shall go unsaid) into the camo scheme of one of our M577s. Was really, really well-done; a work of art actually. Knew I was gonna get in trouble with the Squadron CO/XO, but I didn't have the heart to tell my soldiers to repaint the vehicle. So we left it. Lasted only a little more than a day because "everyone" was laughing about it and - of course - the XO got wind about it. Of course, all hell broke loose and I absorbed the brunt of it. Was worth it, though.
> 
> Good times. Good times. Even built a 1:35 scale model of an M577 and incorporated the incident/acronym into the model's paint scheme!
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I want to see it!!  Pissed I didn't think of it.

Hand painted our platoons  Scout Vehicles while sitting at OP Alpha.. then was told to repaint them because the lines were to "clean", they looked good too.


----------



## Yooper

itsbob said:


> I want to see it!!  Pissed I didn't think of it.
> 
> Hand painted our platoons  Scout Vehicles while sitting at OP Alpha.. then was told to repaint them because the lines were to "clean", they looked good too.


Not sure where the model of the M577 is; packed up in a box somewhere, I think.

Not sure why I was being coy about the acronym in my original post; it was "FTA." It was so well done, it was beautiful. But this was right at the end of the VOLAR era so senior leaders were quite vigilant and really strict about this sort of thing (rightly so, given the times).

OP Alpha? I only know of one (though certainly there were/are more), but does this mean you were with 3/11ACR (Bad Hersfeld)? We (Div Cav) did border augmentation for the 3rd squadron. Good times.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## itsbob

Yooper said:


> Not sure where the model of the M577 is; packed up in a box somewhere, I think.
> 
> Not sure why I was being coy about the acronym in my original post; it was "FTA." It was so well done, it was beautiful. But this was right at the end of the VOLAR era so senior leaders were quite vigilant and really strict about this sort of thing (rightly so, given the times).
> 
> OP Alpha? I only know of one (though certainly there were/are more), but does this mean you were with 3-11ACR (Bad Hersfeld)? We (Div Cav) did border augmentation for the 3rd squadron. Good times.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


that is the one, but 1/11 occupied OP Alpha.. I was C Trp 81 - 83.

Fun Travel and Adventure.. wasn't that the commercial before Army Strong??

My best run in with a 2LT (this was 86 in the 1/30th Inf Bn) was when one walked by our washrack looking for S-1 (he was checking in) and I sent him on an adventure through "S-6" and the motor pool.. to have him show up about 2 months later as our Scout Platoon Leader.

LUCKILY he was a good guy with a great sense of humor.. Corporate Lawyer, attended Baylor on a basketball scholarship, graduated Baylor Law, and wanted to pad his political resume with military service and NOT as a lawyer.  Joined the Army as a recruit 11B, with OCS.  Corporate Lawyer had to go to Benning (as an E-4), complete 11X OSUT THEN had to wait for an OCS date, then chose infantry as his branch upon graduation from OCS.  We never went anywhere without a basketball, and he would (now and then) send us Grid Coords to meet at.. Six Bradley's in the middle of a small German town surrounding their basketball court in the middle of REFORGER or other large field exercises


----------



## Yooper

itsbob said:


> that is the one, but 1/11 occupied OP Alpha.. I was C Trp 81 - 83.
> 
> Fun Travel and Adventure.. wasn't that the commercial before Army Strong??
> 
> My best run in with a 2LT (this was 86 in the 1/30th Inf Bn) was when one walked by our washrack looking for S-1 (he was checking in) and I sent him on an adventure through "S-6" and the motor pool.. to have him show up about 2 months later as our Scout Platoon Leader.
> 
> LUCKILY he was a good guy with a great sense of humor.. Corporate Lawyer, attended Baylor on a basketball scholarship, graduated Baylor Law, and wanted to pad his political resume with military service and NOT as a lawyer.  Joined the Army as a recruit 11B, with OCS.  Corporate Lawyer had to go to Benning (as an E-4), complete 11X OSUT THEN had to wait for an OCS date, then chose infantry as his branch upon graduation from OCS.  We never went anywhere without a basketball, and he would (now and then) send us Grid Coords to meet at.. Six Bradley's in the middle of a small German town surrounding their basketball court in the middle of REFORGER or other large field exercises


Pretty much the same time frame for me.

If you were 1/11 then you were at Downs Barracks? I was there only once to beg the maintenance battalion for parts for my M88 during a REFORGER). Spent more time at McPheeters Barracks in BH (never did anything that I can recall with 2-11). The place where I remember OP Alpha also had a stand-alone APC parked at the end of the cut autobahn (near some RR tracks) and was designated OP Forward. Near Herleshausen, IIRC. Maybe each squadron had their own OPs Alpha, etc.?

Man, do I miss those fun times on the IGB with the BGS, East German patrols, wondering where all the ADM storage sites were (if they even existed!), etc. Was only in the BH area a few times; most of my border time was near the southern boundary of the 11ACR AO which would have been your area? (We were south of the Tann Pocket and east of Fulda.) Beautiful area; glad it didn't get all destroyed by what both sides had planned for it! Would love to go back to see it now; haven't been back since right after the fence came down and it was amazing to see how fast the wire and towers came down.

"Scouts out!"

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## itsbob

Yooper said:


> Pretty much the same time frame for me.
> 
> If you were 1/11 then you were at Downs Barracks? I was there only once to beg the maintenance battalion for parts for my M88 during a REFORGER). Spent more time at McPheeters Barracks in BH (never did anything that I can recall with 2-11). The place where I remember OP Alpha also had a stand-alone APC parked at the end of the cut autobahn (near some RR tracks) and was designated OP Forward. Near Herleshausen, IIRC. Maybe each squadron had their own OPs Alpha, etc.?
> 
> Man, do I miss those fun times on the IGB with the BGS, East German patrols, wondering where all the ADM storage sites were (if they even existed!), etc. Was only in the BH area a few times; most of my border time was near the southern boundary of the 11ACR AO which would have been your area? (We were south of the Tann Pocket and east of Fulda.) Beautiful area; glad it didn't get all destroyed by what both sides had planned for it! Would love to go back to see it now; haven't been back since right after the fence came down and it was amazing to see how fast the wire and towers came down.
> 
> "Scouts out!"
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Second tour I was with 1/30th out of Schweinfurt, we covered East German and Czech border out of Coburg.  When we were on the border we were at a BGS Kaserne  and did our Border traces usually accompanied by them.  While at their Kaserne for Border duty we were also tasked with guarding a forward ammo site. Both were awesome, yet sometimes boring, experiences.

OP Alpha (outside of RADSDORF) we had a short Wooden Tower that extended over the fence and into East Germany, they built us a new MUCH taller 'modern' tower, but as soon as they built it they determined it was unsafe.  Monument on the fence next to the tower was for a West German that "captured" a mine off of the fence, when his notoriety started to wane, he went back to get another one (possibly a newer one) and the mine got him.  He died on the fence.

LOF of cool memories that most have never, and will never see.

We had two automated towns in the COBURG section, where one or two people actually lived in the village, and drove vehicles from one end to the other to make it look inhabited.. If you sat there for 10 minutes you could hear the patterns of the dogs barking, roosters crowing, and the lights (at night) going off and on in all the empty houses.


----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Barabbas




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> View attachment 144968
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


She captured her essence!


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

I laughed in spite of myself. Didn't want to laugh, but I couldn't help it:






Could have posted to a Vindman thread, but this seems the better, more gallant, choice.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Yooper said:


> I laughed in spite of myself. Didn't want to laugh, but I couldn't help it:
> 
> View attachment 145181
> 
> 
> Could have posted to a Vindman thread, but this seems the better, more gallant, choice.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Had to fact check this, it's real.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 145230


:Insert Young Frankenstein reference here:


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

The image files are taking too long to load (too large?) and I'm too lazy to resize. So just go here and enjoy:








						My Funny Valentine
					

Valentine's Day is, of course, a serious holiday, as any man who has forgotten it will tell you. But that doesn't mean there is no room for humor. The Trump campaign sent out a series of valentines mocking the Democratic presidential candidates. They are amusing, I think:This one, though, from...




					www.powerlineblog.com
				




Though all are funny, for me, the last one is the best.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

From Bal-more, maybe? The city Edgar Allan Poe was always raven about...?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

This_person said:


> View attachment 139217


Isn't that HoMoney?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GWguy

Nuns just do it out of habit.


----------



## Yooper

No doubt, this is how the coronavirus started:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

GWguy said:


> Nuns just do it out of habit.




(Actually, that was kinda funny....)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## InigoMontoya

Yooper said:


> And one more:
> View attachment 145815
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## InigoMontoya




----------



## Yooper

How to protect against the coronavirus:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann




----------



## Kyle




----------



## InigoMontoya




----------



## Bann




----------



## InigoMontoya




----------



## Bann




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And the follow-up:
-





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## littlelady

Yooper said:


> And the follow-up:
> -
> View attachment 145984
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


One of the best memes I have ever seen!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> View attachment 146131




Hah!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Tech




----------



## Bann

jazz lady said:


> View attachment 146221




FOR DAMN REAL!   Some companies are going a little stupid over it.


----------



## Bann




----------



## Kyle

Groupon is offering 20% off two infections or more.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann




----------



## Bann




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 146294


Need a flush to open.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Bann

Yooper said:


> View attachment 146498
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


What the hell is wrong with people!?     (don't answer that!)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Louise




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Are your kids acting up?? 

Whoop their ASS. 

Child protective services is closed.


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> Are your kids acting up??
> 
> Whoop their ASS.
> 
> Child protective services is closed.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147154


How then can the company call itself "viking"? Ugh.

--- ENd of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147168


In NYC?

Virgins, I mean. Not volcanoes. Pretty sure, though, there's none of either.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Yooper said:


> View attachment 147211


If true, ugh-oh. I fear for Kevin Bacon:





						Smithfield shutting U.S. pork plant indefinitely, warns of meat shortages during pandemic | One America News Network
					

Breaking News, Latest News and Current News from OANN.com. Breaking news and video. Latest Current News: U.S., World, Entertainment, Health, Business, Technology, Politics, Sports.




					www.oann.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Tech

Is it UV to kill germs and viruses?


Kyle said:


> View attachment 147488


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Is it UV to kill germs and viruses?


Sounds reasonable


----------



## Merlin99

Tech said:


> Is it UV to kill germs and viruses?


Runway lighting on the landing strip.


----------



## Tech

Merlin99 said:


> Runway lighting on the landing strip.


OLS?


----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147488


Is that the invisible  light Forensics uses to detect semen and other bodily fluids??  Because.. DAMN!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## kom526

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147569


Pretty cheap field trip once you figure in the two drink minimum.


----------



## Kyle

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## AnthonyJames

Kyle said:


> View attachment 147814


*Oh Snap and a bag of Jack Links beef jerky.*


----------



## AnthonyJames

Tech said:


> Is it UV to kill germs and viruses?


It's a vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

*When Govt. disrupts your income ya gotta make it up somehow! *


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> *When Govt. disrupts your income ya gotta make it up somehow! *
> 
> View attachment 147893


Punchbuggy Red!


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Thinking of you, @SailorGirl! 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Yooper

Me, too! 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

I've been collecting these since last week, as soon as they hatch and mature, I will be driving this herd west to take on the hornets. You're welcome


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for today:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Expect this meme to be expanded to four in the near future...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

What would be the male/men equivalent?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

Yooper said:


> What would be the male/men equivalent?





Let the 

Beta
Incel
MGTOW


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


>


The lady with “normal” tongue holds the Guinness record for the longest legs:  

hh


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

That should read "Awesome Dad"


----------



## UglyBear

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148919


I am striving to be the "bad" dad.  If kids survive, they will be tough and have awesome stories to tell and scars to show. 

(And really, "bad" label is so subjective and judgy, am I right?  )


----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> View attachment 148919


The kid has a helmet on his head heading to the flaming ramp.
We never wore helmets.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DoWhat

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149433


It took me awhile to see the cat.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

DoWhat said:


> It took me awhile to see the cat.


I saw the cat right off. I zoomed in anyway...


----------



## Scat

PrchJrkr said:


> I saw the cat right off. I zoomed in anyway...


I almost missed the red dot


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

yeah WTF is up with that


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 149904


No sense, animal print and plaid.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150112


Joe Biden and Corn Pop approve of this ad


----------



## Yooper

Apologies if previously posted....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS

That is going to hurt


----------



## Merlin99

Yooper said:


> View attachment 150288
> 
> 
> Apologies if previously posted....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Somebodies pit crew doesn't like him


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## RoseRed

That's looks like KJo.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick

Kyle said:


> View attachment 150954



There are two "U" keys. 

Need to replace one of those with an exclamation point.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

So wrong...


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Not me. A friend, though. 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Lorena Bobbitt live there?


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> Lorena Bobbitt live there?


Maybe. But for awhile I think Huma Abedin lived there....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151303
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Did you just dox Joe's basement?


----------



## Toxick




----------



## Kyle

Food of the Gods.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151589


And it's a diesel!!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151803


Where did  you find a picture of Gunsmoke??


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Louise

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151912
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)



Great one! We have a cat, and a feral indoor at that who loves the laser light.  Thanks for the ‘yuge’ belly laugh. 

Edit...I forgot to say that his name is Lucky.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 151965



I had the first 3dfx card ever released, the Orchid Righteous 3D. Was pretty amazing at the time.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## luvmygdaughters

Yooper said:


> View attachment 152397
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I had Popeyes tenders for lunch today...


----------



## stgislander

luvmygdaughters said:


> I had Popeyes tenders for lunch today...


Okay, it's not just me.  My wife and I had the Popeyes chicken sandwich that people kill each other for on Wednesday.  Neither were spicy and actually tasted pretty bad.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

stgislander said:


> Okay, it's not just me.  My wife and I had the Popeyes chicken sandwich that people kill each other for on Wednesday.  Neither were spicy and actually tasted pretty bad.


Nope, not just you.  I had the "Sandwich" too.  Meh...so so, nothing to write home about.  Honestly, not to blow my own horn, I make mean chicken sandwich myself.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Yooper said:


> View attachment 152571
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


I was thinking a pile of dog crap, but you win.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


>


At that point, he set the house on fire to kill the spider.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> At that point, he set the house on fire to kill the spider.


I don't have a spider phobia but that would freak the #### out of me.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> View attachment 152823
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Meant to post this a few days ago....






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Our generation watched Wonder Woman. 

This generation watches and has to wonder if it's a woman.


----------



## GURPS

Kyle said:


> Our generation watched Wonder Woman.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Toxick

Kyle said:


> Our generation watched Wonder Woman.
> 
> This generation watches and has to wonder if it's a woman.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152939


A Taco Bell dump?


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

I'm sure this has been posted already somewhere on the forum. But too good not to (if it has).

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Scootboot

Yooper said:


> View attachment 153022
> 
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


True story. I was watching my nephew and he was telling me about a kid in class that said bad words. He said "he says sh*t and damn". I told him yes they are bad you shouldn't say them. He said "Yeah but he doesn't say *******, that's what mommy calls daddy." I lost it. I told my sister she better watch her mouth!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

Early Prototype of the Roomba....

Activate, and it cleans everything within 50 feet.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

From a friend of mine:


> Women often receive warnings about protecting themselves at the mall and in dark parking lots, etc. This is the first warning I have seen for men. I wanted to pass it on to you and ask that you pass it on to others in case this is new.
> 
> 'Heads up' for those men who may be regular customers at Lowe's, Home Depot, Costco, or even Wal-Mart. This one caught me totally by surprise. Over the last month I became a victim of a clever scam while out shopping. Simply going out to get supplies has turned out to be quite traumatic. So don't be naive and think it couldn't happen to you (or your friends).
> 
> Here's how this scam works. Two nice looking,college-age girls will come over to your car or truck as you are loading up your purchases. They both start wiping your windshield with a rag and Windex, with their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts.  (Honestly, it's impossible not to look). When you thank them and offer them a tip, they say, 'No." Instead, they ask for a ride to McDonald's. You agree and they climb into the vehicle. On the way, they start undressing. Then one of them starts crawling all over you, while the other one steals your wallet.
> 
> I had my wallet stolen Oct. 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, again on the 17th, 20th, 24th, and the 29th. Also Nov. 1st, 4th, 8th, twice on the 11th & 13th, and very likely it will happen again this upcoming weekend.
> 
> So tell your friends to be careful.  What a horrible way to take advantage of us older men. Warn your friends to be vigilant.



So, per my friend's request, passing this info on.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Best one yet, I think:






This one's pretty epic as well (pardon the language):






Go here for some more:








						Kill Me Now
					

Smudge’s revenge..




					extexanwannabee.wordpress.com
				




--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more for this evening:





--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153363


Nunja?

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

Yooper said:


> Best one yet, I think:
> 
> View attachment 153326


Speaking of Smudge..., well, you'll just have to spend the minute it takes to watch:


--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153569


I am so right there.....


----------



## Bonehead

Sucks when the pieces parts start to go south.


----------



## Sneakers

Bonehead said:


> Sucks when the pieces parts start to go south.


Yup.  Threw my back out last Sat putting down mulch, today was the fist day I could move without cringing.  Slept odd to favor the back and that took out the neck.  The last thing you want to do is sneeze.


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Immediately After Moving To Texas, Elon Musk Announces Tesla AR-15
					

AUSTIN, TX—After years of fighting lame California politicians who want to lock everyone in their homes so they can't go to space or build cool stuff, Tesla CEO Elon Musk announced he was moving to a land flowing with milk and honey called Texas. Almost immediately after the move, he announced a...




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154247


Unfortunately that's Gilligan's regular workday attire.


----------



## Tech




----------



## limblips

Eeeewwww!!!!  Camel toe!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 154247


Sounds like today's a good day for it.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155122


----------



## Bonehead

Kind of like yesterday grandsons (4) wanted a beef stick for snack, DW gives them one my jalapeno sticks by accident. There were many glasses of milk and yogurt after that.....


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy

Swiped..


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DoWhat

Grumpy said:


> View attachment 155315


Beads?


----------



## Merlin99

DoWhat said:


> Beads?


Cows, and they're wondering where the rest of the nipples are.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155374


My mom used iodine.


----------



## stgislander

Merthiolate here.


----------



## UglyBear

“Brilliant green” for us USSR kids.  Basically green iodine


----------



## Tech

My mom.


----------



## limblips

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155374


And the bottle could have been 30 years old and the applicator was rubbed all over the wound and shoved back in the bottle for the next unfortunate child.  I am pretty sure I could have found the same bottle my mother used on us in her medicine cabinet when I turned 50!


----------



## Clem72

Tech said:


> My mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155376



Not quite that extreme, but I stepped on a nail when I was a kid helping my old man clean up a family members house after they passed away.  Foot wouldn't stop bleeding and we couldn't find any bandages, so my pops used a craftsman electric glue gun he found in the closet to close the wound.


----------



## Tech

Clem72 said:


> Not quite that extreme, but I stepped on a nail when I was a kid helping my old man clean up a family members house after they passed away.  Foot wouldn't stop bleeding and we couldn't find any bandages, so my pops used a craftsman electric glue gun he found in the closet to close the wound.


I was the third son, mom was broken in by my adventurous years.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

Jeebus some inbreeding there for sure.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155853


Failed multiple times.  I will keep trying


----------



## GURPS

finally a failure with a positive outcome


----------



## Kyle

The prize in the "UnHappy Meal?"


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


>


There's a real good reason it's called a "boom".


----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


>


Joy Behar on a cruise?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Bounty On Groot Skyrockets Due To Spike In Lumber Prices
					

TERRA—The bounty on notorious criminal Groot's head has skyrocketed following a sharp increase in lumber prices across the galaxy, sources confirmed Monday.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 158090


I was really expecting this from Kyle.


----------



## Kyle

Me?!?


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## stgislander

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 158100


----------



## Merlin99

stgislander said:


> View attachment 158101


It is disturbing, isn’t it.


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:


> It is disturbing, isn’t it.


Any more disturbing than the WAP song?


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Any more disturbing than the WAP song?


Never heard it, so ..... yeah.


----------



## RoseRed

Sneakers said:


> Never heard it, so ..... yeah.


Perhaps you should look it up on YT.


----------



## Grumpy

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps you should look it up on YT.


----------



## Sneakers

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps you should look it up on YT.


Or... perhaps not.


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:


> Perhaps you should look it up on YT.


Yeah I fell for that once, it it involved a couple of girls and a red solo cup.


----------



## kom526




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

If previously posted, apologies. Also, apologies for the vulgarity. Still funny, though.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Yooper

And one more:






--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## black dog

...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## PrchJrkr

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161262


It looks like she's hiding a couple loaves herself!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161457


Guess there will be no more lying about the size of his fish...


----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 161457


Everyone who thinks a nude beach has to be the greatest thing, take note.


----------



## Kyle

Merlin99 said:


> Everyone who thinks a nude beach has to be the greatest thing, take note.


I'm going for an all-over tan.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162512


Looks like Touchdown Jesus on Chancellors Run Road.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


>



The moral is, there's money to be had from Uranus!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Clem72

Kyle said:


> View attachment 164317


Also works with Bruce Jenner biography.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

An old man with hearing problems crashed his car into a very expensive automobile. 

The owner of the expensive automobile jumps out and confronts the old man and says “Give me $10,000 cash or I will beat you to a pulp!” 

The old man replies, “Woah wait buddy, I don’t have that much money but let me call my son, he trains dolphins.” 

The old man dials his son as as he is about to speak the owner of the expensive car yanks the phone out of his hand and says “So you train dolphins, well your old man just hit and damaged my car, you bring me $10,000 or I’m gonna beat the heck outta him!” 

The son answers “Okay, give me 15 minutes and I’ll be there.”

 In exactly 15 minutes the son pulls up in a Jeep, Ten men jump out and beat the hell out of the expensive car owner. 

Meanwhile the son walks over to his father and says “Dad I train Navy Seals not dolphins.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166077


Nyuk nyuk nyuk.....


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## stgislander

One of the most famous faces on the Internet.  I'm surprised she's never been identified.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> One of the most famous faces on the Internet.  I'm surprised she's never been identified.


Wouldn’t be surprised if she was working in the White House.


----------



## Bare-ya-cuda

stgislander said:


> One of the most famous faces on the Internet.  I'm surprised she's never been identified.


I could swear she was identified as a professor at some left wing college.


----------



## RoseRed

And the screaming woman in green.


----------



## Tech

stgislander said:


> One of the most famous faces on the Internet.  I'm surprised she's never been identified.


Heard a new Freddy movie is in the works.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

ooof.  That's rough.

So, seriously.  Do women see guys with the same :ew: as guys view that?


----------



## rio

Sneakers said:


> ooof.  That's rough.
> 
> So, seriously.  Do women see guys with the same :ew: as guys view that?


Yes, but there is that no pressure to shave that's tempting....


----------



## Sneakers

I was once told I had "just the right amount", whatever the heck that means...


----------



## Merlin99

Got the happy trail to hell there


----------



## Bann

Sneakers said:


> ooof.  That's rough.
> 
> So, seriously.  Do women see guys with the same :ew: as guys view that?


Yes. It's disgusting.

...and disturbing.


----------



## Bann

rio said:


> Yes, but there is that no pressure to shave that's tempting....


Not to me!


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------

